# What should I do???



## Johnnyseed27 (May 13, 2011)

So as some of you might know I'm setting up a 120g 4' 
My dad is trying to help me set up the fx5 (fluval) for those who have it you'll under stand my question. The filter tubing clips are way too small. Even if we got it on, the small space above this part
\ 
won't have enough room for the tank's rim. What should I do?

Pic of clip (not my picture)
http://shoppingshadow.com/images/pi...val+FX5+Rim+Connector+2+piece+Clip+1+piec.jpg


----------



## Johnnyseed27 (May 13, 2011)

Bump.
I really want to know what I could do. I don't think it's gonna fit at all. 'for up to 400 gallons' I want to see that clip on a rim that size tank lol. It's a good filter it just doesn't fit. Hmmm...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't pull up the link you posted. And since I've got no experience with fx5, I got no help for you. Are these clips something you really need? (Maybe a dumb question...but those have never hurt me before.  )


----------



## Johnnyseed27 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...y=263&sqi=2&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
Let's try that. If it doesn't work type fluval fx5 clips on google images, it should be there. I'm pretty sure it's nessecary unless there is some sort of way to tie down the tubing.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Link still didn't work, but I did google it. Um, not sure what to say about that...

Is it possible to use suction cups instead, or get some rigid tubing to bend over the tank rim? 

Sorry I could not be of help. I'm sure there is someone on here who has experience with the fx5 that can help...


----------



## Johnnyseed27 (May 13, 2011)

You did help. You may have not been able to get the the exact solution, but every little bit helps . Thanks.
There are suction cups on the intake, but it probably wouldn't hold all the tubing, it's probably meant to do just the intake, without the tubing.
I use an iPad, so maybe that's why links aren't working. Hmm..who knows.
But if I can't get this to work out it will be a huge disappointment. Well I need to keep trying, and well see if something will work.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This may help some...instructional video.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...&newfp=1&tit=Fluval+FX5+Setup+Tutorial+Part+1


----------



## Johnnyseed27 (May 13, 2011)

I saw that before. That clip just won't work. I may be able to use some suction cups and tie fishing line on somehow to hold the tubing. Thanks, I wouldn't of gotten this idea if it wasn't for your help.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Those clips are so danged tight I could not get them back off a 90 gal but I did manage to get them on "BARELY". If you do get them on, once that tight inner tonge snaps into place to secure the clip to the inside tank wall, you'll never be able to get it off again.

A 120 gal., good luck, I can't imagine how they will fit on a 120 (don't think they will) and those hoses really need to be clamped into place. You may have to use an inverted U configuration made from PVC and run your tubing through that, all I can think of and I DO have exprience with FX5s

PS, I do not think suction cups would hold that super diameter tubing with the pressure that goes through it. If they do cut loose, you will have one heck of a disaster if you are not home to catch it.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Just a quick line. 

You may be able to skate by on the intake as you suspect but those three little suction cups on the intake do not hold up for very long and you can not get additional hose clamps. 


Your real problem however will be on your return hose as that really kicks out pressure. I do not see how you can get around that and I have my doubts as to whether or not the PVC pipe idea would work that well (but is likely your only option) because of the type of hose, too light and wants to be straight at all times if it gets its way. My husband is mechanically inclined being a blacksmith/welder and even he could not figure out how to make modifications to the system that would be effective. The rubber hose connectors don't last that long either before they start to stretch out. 

Another problem I ran into with my FX5s was with the valves. The valves on the intake and out-put can become so tight for no apparent reason you can not move them for water shut off. Guess that is why they automatically supply you with an extra. With the purge valve, while my first FX5 was fine (no problems), my second FX5 came from the factory so tight we could never once could use it.


----------

